# Grand Havana Room



## Fishhound

Me in the Grand Havana Room for a Davidoff event this past Spring. I'm smoking a Boli RC.


----------



## stlcards

Looks comfortable, very nice.


----------



## my first was a villiger

fickimg rad men dits fu9ooming awesome arr i wigs h i wherd you naeo4r g im waotseed w atsed


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Great shot; thanks for sharig.


----------



## Bullybreed

man that looked like a cool time, you really look like you are enjoying yourself


----------



## happy1

Damn I wish I had a place like that


----------



## tobacmon

my first was a villiger said:


> fickimg rad men dits fu9ooming awesome arr i wigs h i wherd you naeo4r g im waotseed w atsed


Looks like a comfortable place --
Simon--you drinking again?


----------



## MikeD

Hmmm... you look vaguely familiar. Do I know you from somewhere?


----------



## tx_tuff

Looks like a great place to sit and enjoy a smoke.


----------

